# Had A "Happy Meal" Tonite!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

This meal made me happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now for all the fine friends here concerned that I ain't eat'n healthy, Veggie Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Needs meat... LOL J/K looks good!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

One more improvemnet...Big ole fried pork chop


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks good Pay. 

I am doing a veggie lunch tomorrow. Well................... Almost all veggie. I dumped 2 lbs of dry pintos in the slow cooker this evening after work. Then I sliced up 2 huge jap peppers, with seeds, a big piece of fat back, garlic powder, onion powder, crushed red pepper, salt, pepper and some creole seasoning. In the morning before work I will chop up a yellow onion and dump in there. Should be ready to eat around lunch time. 



Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Looks good Pay.
> 
> I am doing a veggie lunch tomorrow. Well................... Almost all veggie. I dumped 2 lbs of dry pintos in the slow cooker this evening after work. Then I sliced up 2 huge jap peppers, with seeds, a big piece of fat back, garlic powder, onion powder, crushed red pepper, salt, pepper and some creole seasoning. In the morning before work I will chop up a yellow onion and dump in there. Should be ready to eat around lunch time.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

you aint getting that happy meal at mikkie d's !!!! lol


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

After that fun burger you need to eat happy meals for a week!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Where's the BEEF?????


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

oldsalt said:


> After that fun burger you need to eat happy meals for a week!!


After the fun burger he will need to eat happy meals for a month!! Or two!!

Darin


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> After the fun burger he will need to eat happy meals for a month!! Or two!!
> 
> Darin


yeah...i had to pop a nitro just for looking at the pic....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Heheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------

